# USB 2.0 Vs FireWire 800



## Astro25 (27 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'envisage d'offrir à mon MacBook Pro un SSD Crucial, et de passer sa Ram de 4 à 8Go.
De fait, je veux passer mon disque interne de 500Go en disque externe.
Il va donc me falloir un boîter externe. J'étais à l'origine attiré par le FireWire 800, mais les boîtiers sont extrêmement chers !!!!! 
Du coup, ma question est : est-ce que le FireWire 800 vaut le coup face à l'USB 2.0 pour du transfert de fichier type films, musique ?

Aussi, je m'interroge sur le SSD à prendre. Mon Mac ne supporte pas la norme 6Gbp et du coup, le V4 devrait suffire. Mais le M4 est plus réputé. Dois-je donc préférer le M4 même s'il est plus cher ?
De plus, je me demande si le kit de transfert de chez Crucial est nécessaire... A votre avis ?
Enfin, j'hésite entre 128Go et 256Go. Pensez-vous que 128Go est suffisant pour OSX Snow Leopard + 2 Machines virtuelles sous XP ?

Je vous remercie beaucoup par avance,

Cordialement,


----------



## Larme (27 Octobre 2012)

Si j'ai bonne mémoire, le FW800 va a 800Mb/s et l'USB2 à un peu moins de 500Mb/s, le tout étant des valeurs théoriques, mais normalement le rapport entre les deux étant un peu près identique sur les valeurs pratiques...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Octobre 2012)

Laisse tomber le Firewire, c'est en fin de vie et même plus présent sur les derniers Mac. L'USB 2.0 est moins cher et se réutilise sur de l'USB 3.0.


----------



## Astro25 (28 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses !
Vous pensez donc que le FireWire n'a que peu d'intérêt pour la vitesse de transfert ? 
En fait, je compte transférer à peu près 200Go, d'où mon problème...

Et au niveau des SSD, des retours ?

Cordialement,


----------



## Larme (28 Octobre 2012)

Tu comptes transférer 200Go une seule fois uniquement ?


----------



## Astro25 (28 Octobre 2012)

Logiquement, oui.
Puis ensuite, je pense rapatrier des données sur le SSD en interne au besoin !


----------



## Larme (28 Octobre 2012)

Alors pas besoin de penser au FireWire...
Sauf si ça te plait vraiment, mais que t'es tout de même un port USB dans le doute d'un partage...


----------



## Astro25 (28 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour ces réponses !
Bon, alors je vais me contenter de l'USB 2.0 alors, ça me fera faire des économies :-D

Et au fait, quid du kit de transfert de chez Crucial ? Est-ce utile dans mon cas ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Octobre 2012)

Oui, c'est un adaptateur bien pratique. J'ai acheté un de mes M4 en kit pour avoir cet adaptateur. Ceci étant, si tu trouves un boîtier USB 3.0 à pas cher, c'est franchement encore plus pratique.


----------



## Astro25 (29 Octobre 2012)

Le problème, c'est que mon Mac ne gère pas l'USB 3.0 :-D

Sinon, je suis en train de regarder les prix des SSD chez Crucial. Je ne sais pas encore trop lequel choisir, entre le 128Go et le 256Go...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Octobre 2012)

L'USB 3.0 fonctionne sur de l'USB 2.0 et inversement. En cas de mixe, le plus lent fixe la cadence.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> L'USB 3.0 fonctionne sur de l'USB 2.0 et inversement. En cas de mixe, le plus lent fixe la cadence.



Inversement ? Tu peux mettre un périphérique USB 3 sur de l'USB 3 ?
Si oui, c'est rare qu'il y ait cette compatibilité "descendante"


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2012)

J'ai trouvé ce "résumé" :

Compatibilité :

Hôte USB 3.0 // Câble USB 2.0 // Périphérique USB 2.0 : Oui 
Hôte USB 2.0 // Câble USB 2.0 // Périphérique USB 3.0 : Oui
Hôte USB 2.0 // Câble USB 3.0 // Périphérique USB 3.0 : Oui 
Hôte USB 3.0 // Câble USB 3.0 // Périphérique USB 2.0 : Non


----------



## Astro25 (29 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour ces réponses !
Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que de toute façon, je ne pourrais pas profiter de la vitesse USB 3.0 sur mon Mac.
Et je ne sais pas exactement si de l'USB 2.0 sur l'USB 3.0, je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h50 ----------

Sinon, autre question bête : connaissais-vous un bon tuto (précis & complet disons) pour passer changer son disque dur interne et passer au SSD ? 

Merci !


----------



## Sly54 (29 Octobre 2012)

iFixit.com, as usual


----------



## Astro25 (29 Octobre 2012)

J'ai déjà lu le tuto sur le site.
Je l'ai même sauvegardé, histoire d'être sûr de l'avoir !
On fera ça in English thus !

Thanks !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Octobre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Inversement ? Tu peux mettre un *périphérique USB 3 sur de l'USB 3 ?*
> Si oui, c'est rare qu'il y ait cette compatibilité "descendante"



 Of course ! J'ai une clé USB 3.0 qui, comme toute clé USB 3.0, fonctionne sur les ports USB 2.0, elle est juste bridée en vitesse. C'est pareil pour les boîtiers USB 3.0 pour disques durs.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Octobre 2012)

Je me suis un peu mélangé les crayons mais tu as compris !
Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Octobre 2012)

les boitiers Fire Wire qui sont beaucoup plus cjers ne présentent donc pas d'intérêt, sauf si l'on a un mac récent équipé de cette cconnectique pour un disque externe je ferai le choix de l'USB 3, et si ce disque est un SSD le chrecherai un boitier thunderbolt pour profiter de la vitesse de transfert plus importante permise par le SSD.

Dans pas très longtemps je pense que nous aurons de boirier SSD thunderbolt abordables pour des capacités de 2 à 4 TO, en attendant j'investirai le mimimum (type boitier RAID avec deux disques économique de 2 TO montés en RAID 1) pour une solution de sauvegarde pérenne, ce qui permettre une réutilisation en sauvegarde ponctuelle du disque externes de données.

Il ne faut pas négliger le besoin IMPERATIF de disposer de deux voire trois sauvegardes de ses données, c'est une politique très économique pour tous ceux qui ont un usage professionnel de leurs machines, la perte de données est une source importante de défaillance pour les entreprises (a l'image des dommages d'un incendie)


----------



## Astro25 (30 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir !

Merci donc pour toutes vos réponses !
Je vais donc rechercher des boîtiers de disque dur en 2,5".
Si vous avez des idées, je suis bien sûr preneur !
J'ai regardé chez MacWay, mais j'ai des doutes : ce modèle irait-il pour mettre mon DD interner dedans : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25...-mini-turbo-sata-vers-usb-30firewire-800.html ?
Et celui-ci, je le trouve un peu cher tout de même : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25...-mini-turbo-sata-vers-usb-30firewire-800.html

Bref, j'attends vos conseils !

Merci encore =D


----------



## Astro25 (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Personne ne connaît un bon boitier ?

Merci !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Novembre 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> les boitiers Fire Wire qui sont beaucoup plus cjers ne présentent donc pas d'intérêt, sauf si l'on a un mac récent équipé de cette cconnectique pour un disque externe je ferai le choix de l'USB 3, et si ce disque est un SSD le chrecherai un boitier thunderbolt pour profiter de la vitesse de transfert plus importante permise par le SSD.
> 
> Dans pas très longtemps je pense que nous aurons de boirier SSD thunderbolt abordables pour des capacités de 2 à 4 TO, en attendant j'investirai le mimimum (type boitier RAID avec deux disques économique de 2 TO montés en RAID 1) pour une solution de sauvegarde pérenne, ce qui permettre une réutilisation en sauvegarde ponctuelle du disque externes de données.
> 
> Il ne faut pas négliger le besoin IMPERATIF de disposer de deux voire trois sauvegardes de ses données, c'est une politique très économique pour tous ceux qui ont un usage professionnel de leurs machines, la perte de données est une source importante de défaillance pour les entreprises (a l'image des dommages d'un incendie)



Même pas besoin de se ruiner en Thunderbolt. Avec un boîtier USB 3.0 de bonne facture, on arrive presque à 500 Mo/s soit pas loin de la vitesse max de SSD et du SATA 3. 

Je doute qu'on arrive vite à des capacités de 1 To abordable en SSD et encore moins dans un boîtier externe Thunderbolt (avec un câble qui vaut déjà 50 ). A 50 cent du Go, ça ferait encore 500  le SSD.


----------



## Astro25 (2 Novembre 2012)

En effet, je n'envisage pas un boîtier Thunderbolt, étant donné que mon MBP ne gère pas cette connectique...

Et en effet, le SSD de 1To à pas cher, il va falloir attendre encore un peu !


----------



## Astro25 (2 Novembre 2012)

Je profite du post pour demander : si je veux mettre un SSD à la place du mon disque interne, je souhaiterais mettre OS X Snow Leopard sur le SSD (avec quelques dossiers très fréquemment utilisés), et garder toutes les autres données sur mon disque dur classique.
Dans ce cas, est-il envisageable de ne transférer que OS X sur le SSD, en le supprimant du disque dur classique ? 

Dans le cas contraire, est-ce que je dois réaliser un clone de mon DD, puis le mettre sur le SSD, puis "supprimer" OS X du DD ? 
Dans ce cas, comment "supprimer" OS X du DD ? 

J'espère avoir été suffisamment clair 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Sly54 (2 Novembre 2012)

Tu peux : cloner ton dd sur le SSD.
Effacer ton dd (comme ça tu n'as plus d'OS sur ton dd).
Copier les données du SSD vers le dd. Comme ça tu n'auras que certaines données sur ton dd.
Et enfin, après moultes vérifications ! effacer les données de ton SSD.


----------



## Astro25 (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Merci Sly54 !
Par contre, avec cette méthode, cela suppose que mon SSD doit avoir une capacité au moins égale à la place occupée par mes données sur le DD actuel. Ou alors d'avoir un disque intermédiaire pour copier certaines données avant de cloner le DD. :rateau:
Bref, je pense utiliser ta méthode, avec au préalable la copie de mes videos et musiques sur un autre disque 
Par contre, juste deux autres petites questions :
- Est-ce Carbon Copy Cloner est recommandé pour cloner le DD ?
- Le kit de transfert Crucial est-il fiable ?

Merci !


N.B. Est-ce que CCC pourrait me permettre de cloner mon DD en excluant certains dossiers (un peu comme Time Machine quoi...) ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2012)

Astro25 a dit:


> N.B. Est-ce que CCC pourrait me permettre de cloner mon DD en excluant certains dossiers (un peu comme Time Machine quoi...) ?


Oui, tu décoches ce que tu veux dans la partie gauche de la fenêtre (disque source).


----------



## Astro25 (2 Novembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Oui, tu décoches ce que tu veux dans la partie gauche de la fenêtre (disque source).



Ah, ben c'est pas faux 
Merci, j'avais juste raté ça...

Désolé et merci !


----------



## Average Joe (4 Novembre 2012)

Perso je n'ai pas d'USB 3 ni de Thunderbolt sur mon iMac late 2009 par conséquent j'utilise le FW 800 avec deux de mes disques externes (celui pour CCC et l'autre, raccordé au premier avec des fichiers maintenus hors du DD interne pour garder de la place dessus) et le troisième pour Time Machine. Tous mes disques externes ont à la fois une connectique USB 2 et FW 800. Dans le cas du disque Time Machine, le Firewire a servi lors de la première sauvegarde, très longue, avant qu'il passe à l'USB 2. Ce disque (G-Drive Hitachi 3,5" 7200 tr/min SATA 2 passablement bruyant à vrai dire  ) sauvegarde aussi les fichiers du disque 2 de fichiers externes au Mac pour ne pas les perdre non plus au cas où.

Voilà pour l'utilisation. Je sais que le FireWire n'est certes plus le dernier cri du port externe mais il n'en reste pas moins autrement plus rapide que l'USB 2, à peu près deux fois plus pour le 800. C'est frappant lors des clonages sous CCC. Seuls les iMac et MacBook Pro 2012 ainsi que les Air n'ont plus de Firewire ; tous les autres Mac jusqu'à l'an passé (c.f le refurb) de même que le Mini et le Pro l'ont toujours et il est rassurant de trouver toujours des disques externes, pour ainsi dire autant qu'avant (j'ai acheté le dernier en août). Le FW 800 a encore de beaux jours devant lui d'autant qu'il autorise le chaînage des périphériques et leur auto-alimentation dans le cas des disques 2,5". Je me demande si l'USB 3 permet cela ?


----------



## Astro25 (4 Novembre 2012)

Ah, le débat est donc relancé 
Mon but est de savoir si l'investissement en vaut vraiment la chandelle... Parce que les boitiers en FireWire 800 sont autrement plus chers que ceux qui comportent uniquement l'USB.


----------



## C1rc3@0rc (5 Novembre 2012)

Astro25 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'envisage d'offrir à mon MacBook Pro un SSD Crucial, et de passer sa Ram de 4 à 8Go.
> De fait, je veux passer mon disque interne de 500Go en disque externe.
> ...



En premier: plus un ordinateur a de la RAM mieux il fonctionne, plus il est rapide et moins le disque est sollicité!
Donc c'est une tres bonne idée d'investir prioritairement dans la RAM et d'en mettre un maximum surtout que les prix sont tres bas aujourd'hui.

Le SSD?
En as tu vraiment besoin. Dans ce que tu décris, il faut oublier le 128go. Ensuite regardes l'occupation de ton disque dur de 500 go pour te faire une idée de tout ce qu'il va falloir que tu enlèves pour passer sur SSD.
Ensuite si ta machine ne supporte pas le 6Gbp, faut vraiment réfléchir a l'utilité du SSD et le cas échéant prends soit un Intel soit un Samsung.

Pour la connectique, c'est simple:
FireWire= debit constant, sécurité, chainage, temps réel, decharge le processeur. Cette norme a ete faite pour prendre en charge la gestion performante de flux de haut débit. En gros tu peux utiliser ton disque FW comme unité de travail et meme de démarrage.... inconvénient c'est moins répandu et plus cher.

L'USB c'est a la base fait pour les périphériques ayant besoin d'un faible débit (clavier,webcam,imprimante) et il charge a fond le processeur. Son debit n'est ni constant ni garanti et va dépendre de la charge du processeur et des autres i/o sur la machine. Donc pour un disque c'est a réserver pour l'archivage.
Avantage, ça pullule et c'est bon marche!
L'USB3 permet de combler en partie les failles de l'USB (1 et 2) par rapport au Firewire, mais cela reste de l'USB. Donc pour l'archivage ca ira plus vite mais c'est tout, faut pas envisager de l'utiliser sur des unités de travail. 

Une autre solution c'est le e-Sata via une carte adaptateur en fonction de ton ordi. C'est un peu plus performant que le FireWire et un peu meilleur marche.

Pour l'archivage tu as aussi la solution d'acheter un NAS d'occasion (Synology est excellent)


----------



## be51 (5 Novembre 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> Je sais que le FireWire n'est certes plus le dernier cri du port externe mais il n'en reste pas moins autrement plus rapide que l'USB 2, à peu près deux fois plus pour le 800. C'est frappant lors des clonages sous CCC. Seuls les iMac et MacBook Pro 2012 ainsi que les Air n'ont plus de Firewire



Le MBP 2012 a un port FW !
Je suis ravi de mon choix MBP pas Rétina avec écran haute déf ; upgradé avec SSD à la place du DVD.
J'ai le beurre et l'argent du beurre : performances, connectivité et écran de bonne facture !


----------



## Average Joe (5 Novembre 2012)

Je serais intéressé de savoir comment ajouter à un iMac, ou un Mac en général autre que le Pro, une connectique e-SATA sachant que mon disque externe le plus récent à un port pour cela (il comporte une triple connectique, donc : USB 2, FW 800 et e-SATA).


----------



## Astro25 (5 Novembre 2012)

C1rc3@0rc a dit:


> Ensuite si ta machine ne supporte pas le 6Gbp, faut vraiment réfléchir a l'utilité du SSD et le cas échéant prends soit un Intel soit un Samsung.



Merci pour ta réponse ! 
Pour le FireWire, je comprends donc qu'en terme de fiabilité, c'est largement mieux que l'USB 

Par contre, pour le SSD, je ne comprends pas vraiment pourquoi devrais-je préférer un Samsung ou un Intel, d'autant plus que les Crucial ont d'excellents retour sous Mac (du moins pour les M4) :mouais:
Et au fait, que pensez-vous des V4 ?


----------



## Astro25 (7 Novembre 2012)

Personne ne connaît personnellement un V4 ?


----------

